# Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes



## HanZ4000 (9. August 2012)

*Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Wer den neuen Internetauftritt "Battlelog" von Battlefield betritt, wird erstmal nicht schlecht staunen:
Dice hat offenbar einen langen bekannten Bug bezüglich der Unlock-Weapons in der Assault-Klasse beseitigt. 
Nun werden korrekt die M26 - Unlocks angezeigt, was davor nicht möglich war. Dieser Bugfix verschafft 
neue Übersichtlichkeit bei den verschiedenen Varianten des M26 und dessen Unlocks.

Desweiteren gibt es ein neues Menü, das sogenannte "Loadout". Hierbei kann man Klassenspezifisch 
Standartwaffen/Ausrüstungen/Tarnungen auswählen und diese werden dann standartmäßig geladen. Dies 
löst die Probleme vieler Battlefield 3 - Spieler, welche immer Ingame die Ausrüstungen/Tarnungen/Waffen 
überprüfen mussten und somit unnötig Zeit verloren ging.

Quelle: Eigene Erfahrung auf Battlelog.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Vorallem das Loadout-Menu ist eine geniale Neuerung. Dies habe ich gestern nicht bemerkt, deshalb Daumen hoch und Danke für die News


----------



## waterman1965 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Na das ist doch mal eine brauchbare Neuerung


----------



## Woiferl94 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



waterman1965 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal eine brauchbare Neuerung


 
Das sehe ich auch so


----------



## MonKAY (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Einstellung der Camos im Bezug auf Map und Ami/Rus.


----------



## ich111 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Allmählich kommt das Spiel man in den Zustand, den es zum Release haben sollte, aber das ist ja bei DICE nix neues


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Wird man das Spiel endlich mal mit nem 64bit Browser zocken können? Deswegen spiel ich nämlich nicht...


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



ich111 schrieb:


> Allmählich kommt das Spiel man in den Zustand, den es zum Release haben sollte, aber das ist ja bei DICE nix neues


 
Als wenn andere Hersteller ein perfektes Multiplayer Game von Anfang geschafft hätten.
Nur ein Beispiel ist Arma 2, war viel schlimmer als BF3 am Anfang.


----------



## HanZ4000 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wird man das Spiel endlich mal mit nem 64bit Browser zocken können? Deswegen spiel ich nämlich nicht...


 Vermutlich benutzt du den Internet Explorer auf einem Windows 7 64Bit. Das wird leider nicht Supported. 
Verwende doch Firefox oder Chrome, dann ist alles Tutti


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

HanZ4000 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich benutzt du den Internet Explorer auf einem Windows 7 64Bit. Das wird leider nicht Supported.
> Verwende doch Firefox oder Chrome, dann ist alles Tutti



Ich verwende Opera.


----------



## Driftking007 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



> Nur ein Beispiel ist Arma 2, war viel schlimmer als BF3 am Anfang.



Ja .. schon die erste Mission ging nicht aufgrund von etwa 100000 Bugs  Man hat da wohl nie das Game getestet  


Topic: Endlich ... darauf hab ich schon lange gewartet. Endlich in ruhe seine Sachen einstellen


----------



## mmayr (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Die Assignments sind auch wieder da!
Leider wurden mir die Fortschritte von gestern nicht angerechnet!

Schice, wisst ihr, wie schwer es für mich ist, einen Heli mit der RPG runterzuholen!?!? Gerade gestern ist es mir gelungen, aber das wurde für das Assignment nicht angerechnet! Ich dreh einen FILM!!!


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wird man das Spiel endlich mal mit nem 64bit Browser zocken können? Deswegen spiel ich nämlich nicht...



Lol nur wegen dem Browser spielst du das Spiel nicht? Ist kann man den IE nicht sowieso in  64 Bit sowie 32 Bit Variante starten?
Was versprichst du dir wenn du das Spiel mit einem 64 Bit Browser 'startest' - soll es schneller sein?


----------



## Low (9. August 2012)

Mehr RAM für Tabs und Addons etc.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Ich versprech mir nichts. Das Spiel ist mir nur nicht soviel wert, dass ich extra dafür nen anderen Browser installieren würde. Wenns dann mal so sein wird, dass die das fixen, werd ich auch wieder zocken.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

brauchst du auch nicht, denn der internet explorer ist standardmäßig auf 32bit eingestellt -- da musst du schon extra "64-Bit" in die Suchleiste eingeben, um an den 64-bit browser zu kommen


----------



## Low (9. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versprech mir nichts. Das Spiel ist mir nur nicht soviel wert, dass ich extra dafür nen anderen Browser installieren würde. Wenns dann mal so sein wird, dass die das fixen, werd ich auch wieder zocken.



Ahahahahaha - Finde ich total lächerlich, tschuldigung.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:
			
		

> brauchst du auch nicht, denn der internet explorer ist standardmäßig auf 32bit eingestellt -- da musst du schon extra "64-Bit" in die Suchleiste eingeben, um an den 64-bit browser zu kommen



Ich hab die 64bit-Version vom IE. Damit gehts jedenfalls nicht. Aber wie gesagt, ist nicht wichtig. Hab ja lange genug gespielt. Bei Gelegenheit hätte ich ma gerne close quarters angezockt, muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

ok, drücke mal die windows taste, dann tippst du in das suchfeld da unten "internet explorer" ein und siehe da, es werden dir 2 verschiedene versionen angezeigt 

edit: eigentlich sogar 3


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Ich habe bereits die 32bit-Version getestet. Geht nicht. Auch da sagt mit BL, dass es keinen Bock auf 64bit hat. Aber wie gesagt, kein Stress. Ist nicht wirklich wichtig. Finde es halt nur erstaunlich, dass DICE es nicht hinbekommt BL in nem 64bit-Browser zum Laufen zu bringen. Zumal die immer populärer werden.


----------



## HanZ4000 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> brauchst du auch nicht, denn der internet explorer ist standardmäßig auf 32bit eingestellt -- da musst du schon extra "64-Bit" in die Suchleiste eingeben, um an den 64-bit browser zu kommen


Das ist leider ein Irrtum. Ich habe Windows7 64 Bit und benutze derzeit Internet Explorer 9 (Ohne speziellen Zusatz, welcher auf 64 Bit hinweist) und das Spiel kann ich nicht starten, wegen mangelnden 64-Bit-Browser-Support.



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ok, drücke mal die windows taste, dann tippst du in das suchfeld da unten "internet explorer" ein und siehe da, es werden dir 2 verschiedene versionen angezeigt
> 
> edit: eigentlich sogar 3



Leider ist das bei mir auch nicht so: Wenn ich Internet Explorer in die Suchleiste eintippe kommen nur folgende Menüpunkte: Internet Explorer, Internet Explorer (ohne Addons)


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Sag ich doch!


----------



## christian.pitt (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

ok bei mir nicht - ka wieso...


----------



## RainbowCrash (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich verwende Opera.


 Bei mir funtkionierts unter Win7 X64 sowohl mit Chrome als auch mit Aurora ohne Probleme. Chrome sollte auch 64-Bit sein, bei Aurora bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher.


HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Leider ist das bei mir auch nicht so: Wenn ich Internet Explorer in die Suchleiste eintippe kommen nur folgende Menüpunkte: Internet Explorer, Internet Explorer (ohne Addons)


Hmm also bei mir wird auch Internet Explorer (64-Bit) mit angezeigt, ist auch der 9er.


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

64-bit für 'nen Browser...wow, ist das wichtig 

Als ob damit Unmengen an Datenmengen herumgeschoben werden, so wie bei CAD-Programmen und Render-Tools, wo x64 wirklich Sinn ergibt...


----------



## Pimp-OINK (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das die GANZE Premium Werbung da weg kommt....


Und keine Casual 08/15 Noobs wären auch net schlecht..... Obwohl hab schon lange net gespielt...Suppression hat mich genervt und jetzt hab i kein Bock weil zu lange raus....

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## HanZ4000 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



freyny80 schrieb:


> 64-bit für 'nen Browser...wow, ist das wichtig
> 
> Als ob damit Unmengen an Datenmengen herumgeschoben werden, so wie bei CAD-Programmen und Render-Tools, wo x64 wirklich Sinn ergibt...



Die Frage der Darseinsberechtigung eines 64-Bit Browser stellt sich nicht. Wir bekommen das, was wir bekommen und nutzen dies. Ich wusste bis dato noch nicht mal, dass ich ein 64-Bit Browser nutze. 
Hilft nur eines: Schneller IE9 zum Surfen nutzen und wenn man mal schnell zocken möchte ist Firefox das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## Kondar (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



Low schrieb:


> Mehr RAM für Tabs und Addons etc.


 
was man unbedingt braucht wenn man BF3 zocken will.....


----------



## Sardor85 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Hab erst jetzt den Loadaut Gefunden, finde ich eine geniale sache, habe was neues gefunden was wahrscheinlich erst noch kommen wird 
siehe Bild 

Bild: http://www.abload.de/img/neur8jfw.jpg


----------



## Stevii (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



Sardor85 schrieb:


> Hab erst jetzt den Loadaut Gefunden, finde ich eine geniale sache, habe was neues gefunden was wahrscheinlich erst noch kommen wird
> siehe Bild
> 
> Bild: http://www.abload.de/img/neur8jfw.jpg


 
20Facher Zoom?
Armored Kill?
5000Meterichbinübercoolweilichmeinenfreundimstehenabgeschossen habe Headshot Youtubevideos?

Yay, bin für 20Fach Zoom und Kanäle HC TDM.

Trotzdem interessant.


----------



## AnthraX (10. August 2012)

HanZ4000 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich benutzt du den Internet Explorer auf einem Windows 7 64Bit. Das wird leider nicht Supported.
> Verwende doch Firefox oder Chrome, dann ist alles Tutti



Also das nutze ich seit Release  also IE und ich habe win7 ultimate 64


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2012)

Es ist ja auch kein Widerspruch Win7 64bit und den 32bit IE zu nutzen. In dem Falle läuft BL ja auch. Das Problem ist, wenn du dich einmal für den 64bit IE entschieden hast, gehts irgenwie nicht wieder zur 32bit Version zu wechseln. BL verweigert dann den Dienst und teilt dir mit, dass 64bit-Browser nicht funktionieren.


----------



## mrnils253 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Wozu nen 64bit browser die pR0nz laden dadurch auch nicht schneller 

BTT:
Endlich in ruhe die Ausrüstung auswählen DANKE DICE !


----------



## debalz (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Wozu nen 64bit browser die pR0nz laden dadurch auch nicht schneller
> 
> BTT:
> Endlich in ruhe die Ausrüstung auswählen DANKE DICE !


 
ja endlich! scheint auch zu funktionieren - mal gespannt ob man demnächst auch noch am Ende einer Runde angezeigt bekommt welche Karte und welcher Spielmodus als nächstes kommt!


----------



## MonKAY (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Das mit der L96 ist wohl eher ein Fehler in der Programmierung bzw. ein Spaß der Entwickler.


----------



## fatDOX8 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

ist halt ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen beim L96 das 6x und 20x schon vorher reinzustellen


----------



## RuXeR (11. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Schneller IE9 zum Surfen nutzen



finde den Fehler^^

BTT: Die Loadout Funktion finde ich klasse. Wenn man das Ganze jetzt noch für verschiedene Maps anpassen könnte, epic...


----------



## HanZ4000 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> finde den Fehler^^
> 
> BTT: Die Loadout Funktion finde ich klasse. Wenn man das Ganze jetzt noch für verschiedene Maps anpassen könnte, epic...


 
Gefühlt ist Firefox 14 langsamer als der IE 9. Von den Abstürzen von Firefox mal abgesehen...


----------



## H@buster (11. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Danke für die News, vor allem Tarnung auswählen freut mich, das hat sich bei mir Ingame immer nicht gespeichert gehabt und irgendwann verliert man die Lust das jede Runde zu ändern.


Und was eure 64-Bit Browser angeht: Ist natürlich ein Unding, dass die nicht unterstützt werden. Andererseits ist es auch derzeit komplett sinnlos solch einen Browser zu benutzen, denn wenn man so viele Tabs auf hat, dass man >2GB RAM belegen will, macht man irgendwas falsch, IMO. Dazu kommt dann noch der etwas größere Speicherbedarf aufgrund der längeren Pointer etc und schon hat man nur noch Nachteile und keine Vorteile .


----------



## timbo01 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Habt ihr schon was von Better Battlelog gehört?
Is echt nice das Addon Better Battlelog (BBLOG) - A Browser Addon for Battlelog

Gruß Timo


----------



## MG42 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



HanZ4000 schrieb:


> Das ist leider ein Irrtum. Ich habe Windows7 64 Bit und benutze derzeit Internet Explorer 9 (Ohne speziellen Zusatz, welcher auf 64 Bit hinweist) und das Spiel kann ich nicht starten, wegen mangelnden 64-Bit-Browser-Support.
> 
> Leider ist das bei mir auch nicht so: Wenn ich Internet Explorer in die Suchleiste eintippe kommen nur folgende Menüpunkte: Internet Explorer, Internet Explorer (ohne Addons)



Also dann hast du höchstwahrscheinlich kein 64 bit OS.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (13. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*

Mich kotzt es an, dass man ein Spiel fertig Spielen muss um Punkte zu bekommen.  EA sollte ein Ingame Battlelog machen ich hasse die Explorer Kacke! Steam ist besser


----------



## Nasenbaer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch kein Widerspruch Win7 64bit und den 32bit IE zu nutzen. In dem Falle läuft BL ja auch. Das Problem ist, wenn du dich einmal für den 64bit IE entschieden hast, gehts irgenwie nicht wieder zur 32bit Version zu wechseln. BL verweigert dann den Dienst und teilt dir mit, dass 64bit-Browser nicht funktionieren.


 Keine Ahnung was mit deinem Windows los ist.
Aber mach ne Verknüpfung hierhin -> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" und dann haste auch den 32Bit IE9.


----------



## mrnils253 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



christian345 schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es an, dass man ein Spiel fertig Spielen muss um Punkte zu bekommen.  EA sollte ein Ingame Battlelog machen ich hasse die Explorer Kacke! Steam ist besser


 
Du musst ein SPiel nicht fertig Spielen du bekommst die Punkte am ende der Runde (Außer du wirst gekickt oder gebannt)


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (14. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3: Battlelog bekommt nützliche neue Features und Bugfixes*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Du musst ein SPiel nicht fertig Spielen du bekommst die Punkte am ende der Runde (Außer du wirst gekickt oder gebannt)


 
Eigentlich meinte ich ja die Runde mit 500-1000 Tickets.... Wenn ich ausloge is alles weg oder?


----------

